# [kernel] 19Mo pour le bzImage (résolu)

## billiob

Bonjour.

Hier soir, j'ai compilé un noyau 2.6.10-gentoo-r6.

J'ai utilisé make oldconfig à partir d'un noyau 2.6.9-gentoo-r13. Puis un 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 et les modalités d'usage dans mon grub.conf puis j'ai copié le fichier /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage dans /boot comme d'habitude. Seulement, je crois que je bas tout le monde à propos de la taille de mon kernel (par rapport à ce sondage : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248898).

```
root root # ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root 19M fév  9 23:07 /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

Je n'ai pas triché et ai répondu aux questions normalement. C'est ce noyau que j'utilise actuellement. J'ai peu de modules mais d'habitude je tourne au tour des 1.8M. Je n'ai vu aucune différence sauf au boot au moment de décompresser l'image.   :Wink: 

Savez-vous à quoi cela est dû ?

Je vais retourner vérifier le .config quand même.

----------

## bosozoku

Bah c'est clair tu as soit mis beaucoup trop de choses en dur ou alors tu n'as pas copié l'image compressée /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage mais l'autre qui n'est pas compressée (je sais plus ou elle est d'ailleurs).

----------

## UB|K

Oui ça sent bien le coup de l'image non-compressée (vmlinux directement dans /usr/src/linux).

Le hic c'est que chez moi elle fait que 5.3M pour une image compressée de 2.0M alors il y a peut-être un autre problème.

----------

## billiob

Je viens de recompiler et là, elle fait 38 M !!!

```
root linux # ls -oh /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root 38M fév 10 14:48 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

Je vais tenter un autre kernel.

----------

## kernelsensei

euh ca c'est violent ... meme moi qui ait tout en dur j'ai 3,0Mo

----------

## bosozoku

Ouaa la vache j'ai jamais vu ça !!

Recommence tout ! Tu es sur de ne pas oublier une étape lors de la compilation du noyau ?

----------

## UB|K

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Je vais tenter un autre kernel.

 

Ca vient pas du kernel choisi à priori, j'ai le même que toi:

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,1M jan 23 16:09 /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6
```

----------

## lbr

j'ai 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

etmon kernel fait :

 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,9M fév  6 09:23 kernel-2.6.10-r6

----------

## dreamer86

ben j'ai aussi un kernel assez gros, mais j'utilise genkernel pour le compiler et à priori il met l'image de gensplash dans le bzImage...

m'enfin, je ne pense pas que ce soit ton cas si tu le compiles à la main...

----------

## billiob

Je viens de recompiler, j'ai un un make mrproper && make clean.

```
root root # ls -oh /usr/src/linux/vmlinux

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root 41M fév 10 15:28 /usr/src/linux/vmlinux

root root # ls -oh /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root 38M fév 10 15:28 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

```

Sinon, mes anciens noayux ont cette taille:

```
root boris # ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.*

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,8M déc  6 21:05 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,9M jan  8 16:42 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

```

Dois-je vous mettre mon .config ?

Si oui, comment enlever toutes les lignes commençant par # ?

----------

## DomiX

 *Quote:*   

> Dois-je vous mettre mon .config ?
> 
> Si oui, comment enlever toutes les lignes commençant par # ?

 

```
grep -v "^#" .config
```

Bye

----------

## kernelsensei

le script de TGL qui est pas mal : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2018463#2018463

@DomiX: Ta commande est pas mal, mais elle laisse des blancs !

----------

## billiob

voilà mon .config sans les #....

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/boot/"

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## lbr

```
diff config_bibliob configmoi  > diffconf
```

ca donne : 

```

5a6

>

8d8

< CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

9a10

>

27a29

>

29,30d30

< CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

< CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

32d31

< CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

33a33

>

35c35,36

< CONFIG_MK7=y

---

> CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

> CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

38c39

< CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

---

> CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

47c48,50

< CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

---

> CONFIG_SMP=y

> CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

> CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

48a52,53

> CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

52c57

< CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

---

>

53a59

> CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

54a61

> CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

55a63,80

>

> CONFIG_PM=y

> CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

> CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

>

> CONFIG_ACPI=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

> CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

56a82,89

> CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

>

>

>

60a94

> CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

63a98,100

> CONFIG_SCx200=m

>

>

64a102

>

65a104,107

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

>

68a111,112

>

>

71a116,117

>

>

74a121,124

> CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

> CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

> CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

>

75a126

>

78a130,131

> CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

>

80c133,140

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

---

> CONFIG_PARIDE=y

> CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

>

> CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=y

> CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=y

> CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=y

> CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=y

>

82,84c142

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

< CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/boot/"

---

> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

85a144

>

89a149

>

91a152

>

94a156,157

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

>

95a159

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

98a163

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

101c166

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

---

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

103a169

>

104a171,185

> CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

>

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

> CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

> CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

>

> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

>

> CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

>

> CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

> CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

> CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR=y

106,108c187,201

< CONFIG_I2O=m

< CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

< CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

---

>

>

>

>

> CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

>

>

>

> CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

>

> CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

> CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

> CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

>

>

109a203

>

115c209

< CONFIG_IPV6=m

---

>

116a211

>

149d243

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

160a255,273

>

>

>

> CONFIG_BT=m

> CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

> CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

> CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

> CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

> CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

>

> CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

> CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

> CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

> CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

> CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

> CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

> CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

> CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

> CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

162a276,277

>

>

164a280

>

166c282

< CONFIG_8139CP=m

---

> CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

169,178c285,297

< CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

< CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

< CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

< CONFIG_PPP=m

< CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

< CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

< CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

< CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

< CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

< CONFIG_PPPOE=m

---

>

>

> CONFIG_S2IO=m

>

>

>

> CONFIG_PPP=y

> CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

> CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

> CONFIG_PPPOE=y

>

>

>

179a299

>

183a304

>

186a308

>

190a313

>

194a318

>

196a321

>

202,203c327,335

< CONFIG_AGP=y

< CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

---

> CONFIG_PPDEV=m

>

>

> CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

> CONFIG_RTC=y

>

> CONFIG_AGP=m

> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

205,224c337,348

< CONFIG_I2C=m

< CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

< CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

< CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

< CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

< CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

< CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

< CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

< CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

< CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

< CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

< CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

< CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

< CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

< CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

< CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

< CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

< CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

< CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

< CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

---

> CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

>

>

>

>

> CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

> CONFIG_DVB=y

>

226a351

> CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

229,231c354,356

< CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

< CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

< CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

---

> CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

> CONFIG_FB_I810=m

>

234,238c359,360

< CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

< CONFIG_FONTS=y

< CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

< CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

< CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

---

>

>

239a362

>

241,243c364,368

< CONFIG_SND=m

< CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

< CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

---

>

> CONFIG_SND=y

> CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

> CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

> CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

245c370

< CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

247,248c372,373

< CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

< CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

> CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

249a375,376

> CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

251c378,384

< CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

>

> CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

> CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

> CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

> CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

>

253,257c386,395

< CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

< CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

< CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

< CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

< CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

> CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK=y

> CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

> CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

> CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

> CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

>

> CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

>

>

258a397

>

262c401,402

< CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

---

>

> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

264,266c404,421

< CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

< CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

< CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

---

> CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

>

> CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

>

> CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

> CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

>

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

> CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

>

268a424,464

> CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

>

> CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

> CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

> CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

>

> CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

> CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

> CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

> CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

> CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

> CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

> CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

>

>

> CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

>

>

> CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

> CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

> CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

> CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

> CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

> CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

> CONFIG_USB_LED=m

> CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

> CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

> CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

>

>

> CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

> CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

> CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

> CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

> CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

> CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

>

> CONFIG_MMC=m

> CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

> CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

>

270,273c466

< CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

< CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

< CONFIG_JBD=y

< CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

---

> CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

275d467

< CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

276a469

>

280a474

>

286c480

< CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

---

>

289a484,485

> CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

> CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

292,297c488,490

< CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

< CONFIG_NFSD=y

< CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

< CONFIG_LOCKD=y

< CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

< CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

---

>

>

>

298a492

>

300c494

< CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

---

> CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

302a497,498

> CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

> CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

303a500,501

> CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

> CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

305,307c503,507

< CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

< CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

< CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

---

> CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

>

> CONFIG_PROFILING=y

> CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

>

309c509,515

< CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

---

> CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

> CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

> CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

>

>

>

> CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

312,313d517

< CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

< CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

315a520,521

> CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

> CONFIG_X86_HT=y

317c523,524

< CONFIG_PC=y

---

> CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

> CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## billiob

D'après ton diff, mon .config a l'air normal.

Reprenons.

J'ai copié le .config d'un noyau 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 dans 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

J'ai refait le lien linux -> linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6.

Je suis allé dans linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6. J'ai fait un make oldconfig qui m'a donné le .config au dessus.

Puis 

```
make && make modules_install
```

Puis 

```
 cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6
```

Et enfin j'édite le /boot/grub/grub.conf

Le pire c'est que ce noyau (celui de 19 Mo) fonctionne; il tourne depuis ce matin.

Quelqu'un voit une erreur ?

----------

## UB|K

J'ai aussi un diff entre mon kernel et celui de billiob. Je vois rien qui justifie 35M de différence.

A part un truc: j'ai tout ce qui concerne IP_TABLES en modules, ça explique surement une différence de taille mais pas 35M(même 17M, ou alors iptables ça prend un place monstreuse)!!

Le fichier diff est ici

edit: merde, j'ai fait un diff avec un 2.6.10-morph17, mais en pratique ça change pas grand chose...

----------

## bosozoku

Oué bah en tout cas heuresement que c'est grub car lilo refuse de booter au dessus de 3mo il me semble... (enfin 19mo, c'est clair qu'il démarre pas !)

----------

## lbr

et du coté de make et gcc ??

Les options de compil du kernel (CFLAGS et compagnie, elles sont dans .config ?) ?

----------

## marvin rouge

question con : un ls -oh sur un fichier dont tu connais la taille te donne la bonne taille ?

----------

## lbr

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> question con : un ls -oh sur un fichier dont tu connais la taille te donne la bonne taille ?

 non, non moi je trouve que c'est une excellente question : +1

----------

## billiob

ls -oh me retourne bien la bonne taille pour d'autres fichiers.

Sinon ceci peut peut-être vous aider:

```
root root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Oct 24 2004, 12:15:55)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r5

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r5

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://gentoo.csie.mcu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.eliteitminds.com ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.nutsmaas.nl/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr crypt cups divx4linux dvd encode esd f77 fam foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb x86 xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## lbr

diff toi moi  donne:

```
1,3d0

< Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

< =================================================================

< System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

5c2,5

< Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Oct 24 2004, 12:15:55)]

---

> Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

> =================================================================

> System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 Celeron (Coppermine)

> Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  8 2005, 10:41:29)]

7,9c7,9

< dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

< sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r5

< sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r1

---

> dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

> sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

> sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

11c11

< sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r5

---

> sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

15c15

< CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

---

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

17,20c17

< CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config

< /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config

< /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/

< /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

---

> CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

22c19

< CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

---

> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

25,28c22

< GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://gentoo.csie.mcu.edu.tw/gentoo/

< ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.eliteitminds.com

< ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.nutsmaas.nl/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/

< http://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/"

---

> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

30d23

< LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

35d27

< PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

37,42c29,31

< USE="3dnow X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr crypt cups divx4linux

< dvd encode esd f77 fam foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java

< jpeg junit kde ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss

< pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts

< type1-fonts usb x86 xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"

< Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

---

> USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr crypt cups dga directfb divx4linux encode esd f77 fam fbcon font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal imlib ipv6 jabber java jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_fr"

> Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

>

```

EDIT : sur ce poste j'ai installé gentoo  à partir du cd universal 2004.3Last edited by lbr on Thu Feb 10, 2005 5:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, la seule chose a prendre en compte c'est les CFLAGS et le CHOST vu que le kernel n'est pas compile via portage ... meme pour les CFLAGS ile me semble que les scripts du kernel utilisent des trucs de base !

----------

## billiob

Je viens de recompiler un 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 et les tailles de vmlinux et bzImage sont correctes.

Mais mon 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 est toujours énorme  :Crying or Very sad:  , je déspère.

----------

## bosozoku

Bah à ta place je prendrai un noyau "normal". Bien que le fameux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 fonctionne chez toi, sa taille n'est pas très rassurante...

----------

## guilc

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oué bah en tout cas heuresement que c'est grub car lilo refuse de booter au dessus de 3mo il me semble... (enfin 19mo, c'est clair qu'il démarre pas !)

 

PFFFFFFFFF !!!!!!!!! C'est quoi encore ce troll infame et mensonger !

Chez moi : "3,2M jan 29 00:14 bzImage" et ça boote très bien.

Il a déja booté un kernel de plus de 4Mo aussi, et j'ai vu booter encore plus gros sous lilo

Les légendes ont la vie dure...

Sinon, c'est vraiment étrange pour la taille du kernel. il utilise le bon gcc ? (gcc --version, vérifie le profil, etc...). Tu devrais peut-etre essayer aussi en utilisant une arch i686 au lieu de K7, pour tester...

----------

## billiob

```
billiob billiob $ gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.5  (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Ce logiciel est libre; voir les sources pour les conditions de copie.  Il n'y a PAS

GARANTIE; ni implicite pour le MARCHANDAGE ou pour un BUT PAR
```

Mon profil est le 2005.0, portage mis à jour de ce matin.

J'essaierai l'i686 demain si j'ai le temps.

----------

## bosozoku

Oups Guilc je pensais pas te faire mal sur ce point sensible ^^

Non mais c'est vrai que ce que je dis je peux pas l'affirmer, je ne l'ai qu'entendu (enfin lu).

----------

## billiob

Je viens de le compiler en i686 et c'est toujours pareil. J'ai re-émergé, et pareil. Je pars en vacances pour une petie semaine, je verrai ça à mon retour, en espèrant qu'il y ait un nouvel ebuild du noyau.

----------

## lemouf

C'est pas le ebuild, du moins je ne pense pas.

Je retrouve avec un bzImage de 8mo contre un peu plus de 2 avant.

je suis passé de x86 à ~x86, je ne sais pas pour toi mais je pense que ça viens plutôt de ce côté là.

Bref même soucis que toi mais dans une moindre mesure on dirait. ( je note aussi que mon initrd qui faisait dans les ~4meg ne fait plus que ~1.8meg ... ) et ce avec un noyau gentoo, morph, ck .... bref n'importe lequel.

Si quelqu'un à une idée ?

----------

## yuk159

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Je viens de le compiler en i686 et c'est toujours pareil. J'ai re-émergé, et pareil. Je pars en vacances pour une petie semaine, je verrai ça à mon retour, en espèrant qu'il y ait un nouvel ebuild du noyau.

 

Je ne pense pas non plus que le probleme vienne de la, je viens de compiler un 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 et voici la taille de mon noyau :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.6M Feb 13 08:10 kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6
```

Par contre je ne vois pas du tout ce qui a pu se passer chez toi  :Sad: 

----------

## lbr

j'dis peut -etre une connerie mais bon j'suis plus à ca prêt : et si tu essayais avec un profil 2004.3 ..., hum ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

effectivement utiliser un profile 2005.0 alors que celle-ci n'est même pas encore release n'est il pas risqué ? essais de remettre en 2004.3r1 pour voir ce que çà donne ......

----------

## lbr

Je viens de compiler le 2.6.10-r6 => 2,3Mo ...

----------

## NiLuJe

Pareil ici => 1.0 Mo. (Vec gcc 3.4)

----------

## Zentoo

Je viens de lire les messages et j'avoue qu'un kernel de cette taille, c'est plutot hallucinant !

    Moi j'ai une autre hypothèse à suggerer:

    pourquoi ce ne serait pas le système de fichier qui serait fautif ? cela peut paraitre stupide mais

une taille anormale sur un fichier peut en être une consequence... pourrait tu au moins pour tester

copier le repertoire des sources et recommencer tout en laissant ton GROS kernel a sa place.

Histoire d'être sûre que les inodes soit différentes. As tu pensé à faire un fsck à partir d'un live CD ?

Quel est ton sytème de fichier sur /boot et /usr ? quelles sont les taux d'occupations de tes partitions ?

----------

## billiob

Je suis revenu de vacances, et c'est toujours pareil. J'ai remis le profil 2004.3. J'ai compilé le 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 et encore 38M !

```
root linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r7 # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda7              22G   12G  8,3G  59% /

/dev/hda5             549M   55M  466M  11% /boot

```

Ces partitions sont en extended 3. Avec le 2.6.10-r7, les inodes sont forcéments différents, donc le problème ne vient pas de là. Je n'ai néanmoins pas fait de fsck.

----------

## rg421

J'avoue que je n'ai pas la plus petite once de piste de départ pour ce "bug". Mais une question me turlupine: pourquoi une partition /boot aussi immense? tu n'as quand même pas l'intention de mettre 250 noyaux là dedans ?!?

Ensuite, est-ce juste ton noyau ou toutes tes compilations ont brutalement des idées d'élephantismes?

-- 

Renaud

----------

## billiob

J'ai mis 549 M dans ma partition de boot afin de pouvoir y installer un système au cas où. Finallement, c'est vrai que c'est totalement idiot, les LiveCDs sont un peu faits pour ça aussi ! Surtout c'est la même que lorsque j'étais sous mandrake; elle coincée avant ma partition windows, alors redimmensionner, j'ai pas voulu tenté. Seuls les noyaux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 et r7 me font ce problème d'obésité.  Mes 2.6.7, 2.6.8 et 2.6.9 n'ont aucun problème et mon linux-2.6.10-cj4 (compilé juste pour tester software suspend 2, mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité ) fait 1958 ko.

----------

## rg421

Donc ce n'est pas du coté de gcc qu'il faut chercher, ni de gzip... Bon, c'est déjà ça, mais j'avoue que je ne voie toujours pas.

J'ajoute que je n'utilise pas le splash et donc n'y connais à peu près rien là dedans, mais l'image ne peut pas être incluses dans le noyau ? Si c'est le cas, ou plutôt, au cas où ce serait le cas, tu peux peut-être vérifier la taille de l'image en question. Remarque, je raconte peut-être aussi des conneries...

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi en ce qui me concerne 

kernel 2.6.10-r6 ==> 2.01 Mo 

donc je dirai pour ton problême que soit c'est un truc qui a foiré lié à ton profil 2005.0 (unstable à mes connaissances) soit c'est du coté de gcc (qui est surment unstable maitenant à cause de ton profil 2005.0)....essais de repasser en 2004.3 et fais un emerge world par la suite ....sinon je sais pas

----------

## El_Goretto

Est-ce que tu utilises -O3 ou un flags tellement "optimisant" que çà en ferait péter la taille finale?

(je ne dis pas que c'est une règle générale, hein...)

----------

## billiob

J'utilise le flag -O2. J'ai recompilé mon 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 car j'avais oublié le support des interfaces loop. Le bzImage fait 1.9 Mo. Je garde celui-ci en attendant le 2.6.11 qui, je l'éspère, n'aurait pas ce problème de surpoids.

Sinon, lors de la compilation, il y a des lignes qui me semblent bizarres :

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

```

Pourtant j'ai bien indiqué avoir un amd athlon xp (K7).

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, lors de la compilation, il y a des lignes qui me semblent bizarres :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

t'es certain d'avoir sauvegarder ton .config ? car normalement ......(à vrai dire moi j'ai un athlon xp (k7) ) et je n'ai pas remarqué ce genre de ligne .

----------

## billiob

Je m'amusais avec bootchart et j'ai envoyé un graph à un ami. Il a vu que j'avais SMP marqué à côté de mon kernel or je n'ai qu'un seul processeur !

Le problème semble venir de là.

J'ai recompilé (encore un fois  :Wink:  ) mon linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r7 sans le support SMP et en ne mettant rien à  *make oldconfig wrote:*   

> Source directory of cpio_list (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] (NEW)

 

Depuis j'ai 

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,9M fév 28 18:13 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

 ce qui est quand même plus raisonnable !

----------

## Trevoke

Ah oui c'est mieux.. Enfin, quand meme curieux. Quoi qu'il en soit, bravo d'avoir resolu le probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

En fait ce qui est curieux, c'est que ce problème ne soit que sur les noyaux linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 et -r7. J'avais SMP sur mes autres noyaux aussi et là il n'y avait pas de problèmes.

Finalement, je pense que c'est  *make oldconfig wrote:*   

> Source directory of cpio_list (ca) [] (NEW)

  qui me fesait ce problème. J'avais mis /boot/ par le make oldconfig sans avoir lu l'aide. Maintenant, en ne mettant rien, tout va bien. (Le 2.6.10-cj4 avait ce paramètre vide aussi).

J'aurais pu résoudre mon problème en fesant un diff entre les 2 .config des noyaux 2.6.10*, mais je n'y ai pas pensé.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'ai recompilé (encore un fois  ) mon linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r7 sans le support SMP et en ne mettant rien à  *make oldconfig wrote:*   Source directory of cpio_list (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] (NEW) 
> 
> Depuis j'ai 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Content que ton problème soit résolu mais je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le SMP pourrait être la cause de l'obésité  :Confused: 

J'ai moi-même un 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 avec SMP qui fait 1,3 Mo ...

Par contre, j'avais observé un phénomène semblable lorsqu'on est passé de gensplash à bootsplash.

J'avais alors essayé l'option permettant de stocker l'écran du bootsplash dans le kernel.

A chaque recompilation, la taille du kernel augmentait de manière phénoménale exactement comme chez toi.

Rendons à César ce qui appartient à César : c'est rg421 qui a pointé le premier cette hypothèse :

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> J'ajoute que je n'utilise pas le splash et donc n'y connais à peu près rien là dedans, mais l'image ne peut pas être incluses dans le noyau ? Si c'est le cas, ou plutôt, au cas où ce serait le cas, tu peux peut-être vérifier la taille de l'image en question

 

----------

## billiob

@ghoti & rg421  :

Mon problème vient bien de  *make oldconfig wrote:*   

> Source directory of cpio_list (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] (NEW)

 

En effet, j'utilise bootsplash et un initrd qui a une taille largement raisonnable :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 589K déc 29 10:59 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

----------

